# science diet -> blue buffalo



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hello dog foot chat forum! i have adopted a lab/mix (maybe great dane, a vet says..) about a month ago. at the shelter, they have been feeding him science diet dog food. i have fed him that for 1 month, and recently did a research on science diet and hearing bad stuff about it!

i just buy 15 pound blue buffalo puppy food. i hear blue buffalo had recall? will this hurt my puppy? he is 4 months, 31 pounds. 

thanks!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It doesent look like their puppy food was affected, but I'm beginning to doubt company's quality control (probably due to higher demand), I think your pup should be fine on it and maybe find something else for the next bag. 

By Nature is another good brand sold at Petsmart.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> It doesent look like their puppy food was affected, but I'm beginning to doubt company's quality control (probably due to higher demand), I think your pup should be fine on it and maybe find something else for the next bag.
> 
> By Nature is another good brand sold at Petsmart.


thanks. i wanted to choose between wellness and blue buffalo, b/c ive heard nothing but good things about them. recently i heard about blue buffalo recall, and i have some doubts. any other brands u recommend? thanks.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> It doesent look like their puppy food was affected, but I'm beginning to doubt company's quality control (probably due to higher demand), I think your pup should be fine on it and maybe find something else for the next bag.
> 
> By Nature is another good brand sold at Petsmart.


I agree, Blue has a good grain free formula called Wilderness but because of the company's recent less than stellar business practices, they wouldn't be my first choice.

By Nature is probably one of Petsmart's better brands and they are also bringing Wellness in as well. Petco already has Wellness and they carry Core which would be my first choice among the big Pet store brands.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

stay away from wellness core, blue wilderness, or other grain free foods. the Ca levels are higher than what would be recommended for a large breed pup, which yours definitely is.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah what derek said ahahahaha Keep the calcium levels below 1.5% and phosphorous levels below 1% until the puppies finished growing.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

thank you all! 

i just fed him blue bluffalo 'life protection formula' puppy food with a little mix of his old science diet, and he loves it! should i stick with it? i have a 15 pound bag i purchased yesterday. 

is it alright to switch brands? is it ok for my pup? may i alternate between 3-4 different brands? or will that upset his stomach? thanks!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Derek knows more about the phosporous stuff w/ large/giant breeds...I can't speak to it like he can...


but in general, Blue Buffalo is superior food to SD, even considering the recent recall(s)....

that being said, if you are willing to pay the prices for BB, you have a littany of options to better food. Many good options.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> stay away from wellness core, blue wilderness, or other grain free foods. the Ca levels are higher than what would be recommended for a large breed pup, which yours definitely is.


What would calcium levels would you suggest for a large breed pup?


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

after i am done with this blue buffalo bag, i am thinking about getting him wellness.

are the calcium levels ok in this one?

By Nature Puppy Food - Food Center - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

My gsd absolutely loved the BB, more than anything he's ever had, but overall he did best on Wellness, more energy, shinier coat and he liked it as well (the lg brd variety) You could probably try the Wellness lg brd puppy, same ingrediants as the adult lg breed. Wellness about 10$ more per bag on the 30lb bags. (you'll save by getting the bigger bags)


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

ann g said:


> My gsd absolutely loved the BB, more than anything he's ever had, but overall he did best on Wellness, more energy, shinier coat and he liked it as well (the lg brd variety) You could probably try the Wellness lg brd puppy, same ingrediants as the adult lg breed. Wellness about 10$ more per bag on the 30lb bags. (you'll save by getting the bigger bags)


ok i will try wellness brand on my next bag. which one should i get him? he is 31 pounds, 4 months, lab/mix.

Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Puppy Food - Sale - Dog - PetSmart

or 

Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy Food - Sale - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

If you expect him to weigh more than 50lbs, go with the large breed. I hope it all works out for you. My dog's been on all the good foods, orijen/acana, innova, Wellness was what I saw best results on, he doesn't do good on the grain free foods.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Go with the wellnes LBP. Than when he's finished growing, switch him to whatever you like:smile:


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Go with the wellnes LBP. Than when he's finished growing, switch him to whatever you like:smile:


thanks will do. so after feeding him blue buffalo chicken and brown rice puppy food, his stool is still solid, but looks very wet and soft. is this good? how should stools look?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Did you do a slow transition from SD? Make sure your not overfeeding, the chart on the bag is overkill? Overfeeding will cause an upset stomach. Keep him on the lean side especially while he's growing. Don't listen to people that say your starving your dog. Here is a helpful chart. Purina.Com | Dog | Caring | Understanding your Dog's Body Condition Also it might take your puppy a little longer getting use to the new food.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Did you do a slow transition from SD? Make sure your not overfeeding, the chart on the bag is overkill? Overfeeding will cause an upset stomach. Keep him on the lean side especially while he's growing. Don't listen to people that say your starving your dog. Here is a helpful chart. Purina.Com | Dog | Caring | Understanding your Dog's Body Condition Also it might take your puppy a little longer getting use to the new food.


yes, the first 2 times i fed him blue bluffalo, i mixed science diet puppy food, with a little bit of blue buffalo chicken and brown rice. i ran out of science diet, so i gave him 3 cups/day of blue buffalo every since the first 2 times i fed him. one time in morning, one time in afternoon, and one time at night.

the bag says 1 1/2 to 3 cups a day for 3-5 month old puppies weighing 21-50 pounds. he is 31 pounds. does that mean i can feed him 3 cups a day? thanks!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

3 cups seems like way too much for 31 lb dog. I'm currently watching a 70 lb akita puppy thats 7 months and he eats 4 cups of Nutro(and thats even lower calorie/quality food). I would cut down to 2 cups and watch the weight. Puppies arent supposed to be pudgy.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I agree with unosmom to go with 2 cups per day. If it says up to 3cups for up to 50lbs, your feeding to much. I always feed 3/4 to a cup less then what the bag says no matter what brand of food. Your dog should be lean, so many dogs now are overweight that people tend to forget what a healthy weight dog should look like.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

coolstorybro said:


> thanks will do. so after feeding him blue buffalo chicken and brown rice puppy food, his stool is still solid, but looks very wet and soft. is this good? how should stools look?


Mine had soft stools,they were solid, just not really firm on any grain inclusive food he has been on. On grain free, they are small and firm, so it might just be because of the grains.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

You transitioned to BB too fast. Usually your suppose to take a week or more. You start out giving 75% old food and 25% new food for a couple of days. Than if everything is ok, you start giving 50/50. Than after a couple of days, if everything is still good, you go to 25% old food to 75% new food. Than feed this amount until the food is done. If at anytime you start having problems, you move back a step. Since you already switched him 100%, and he doesn't seem to be having severe symptoms, I would just keep an eye out. If he gets worse, try mixing in some pumpkin or brown rice with his food. If that doesn't work, fast him for a day and feed boiled chicken with brown rice. 

Your going to have to continue adjusting the amount of food you feed him until he's full grown. That chart says to pick out his full grown weight, not the current weight. Than you pick his age. He'll probably be 60-70lbs or more. I wouldn't use that chart anyway. I would start out with 2.5 cups spread out in 3 meals. Adjust the amount you feed, according to how his body looks. If you can start to see his ribs, than increase. If you can't see them or feel them, reduce the amount. Continue feeding like this until he's a senior:biggrin:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah I agree 2 cups is better. Than adjust according to his body.


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

cast71 said:


> You transitioned to BB too fast. Usually your suppose to take a week or more. You start out giving 75% old food and 25% new food for a couple of days. Than if everything is ok, you start giving 50/50. Than after a couple of days, if everything is still good, you go to 25% old food to 75% new food. Than feed this amount until the food is done. If at anytime you start having problems, you move back a step. Since you already switched him 100%, and he doesn't seem to be having severe symptoms, I would just keep an eye out. If he gets worse, try mixing in some pumpkin or brown rice with his food. If that doesn't work, fast him for a day and feed boiled chicken with brown rice.
> 
> Your going to have to continue adjusting the amount of food you feed him until he's full grown. That chart says to pick out his full grown weight, not the current weight. Than you pick his age. He'll probably be 60-70lbs or more. I wouldn't use that chart anyway. I would start out with 2.5 cups spread out in 3 meals. Adjust the amount you feed, according to how his body looks. If you can start to see his ribs, than increase. If you can't see them or feel them, reduce the amount. Continue feeding like this until he's a senior:biggrin:


thanks! he has no problems eating blue buffalo, he loves it! i have this coupon for innova, so next bag i will try that, and start mixing this time. 

if i feed him 2 times a day, 2 cups, it should be 1 time in morning, and 1 time at night? skip lunch? thanks!


----------

